# 3020 john deere



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have an early model 3020. The hydraulics on it just ain't right. If I plug in a pressure gauge to the remote and move lever to check pressure, it will move up to about 2000 psi but the needle will fluctuate, or jump. It doesn't stay dead on at 2000. When raising the round baler it raises it slow and it jumps all the way up. I wonder if my hydraulic pump is bad or transmission pump. Hydraulic pump does make a hammering noise. When you get tractor up to operating temp it'll raise the baler a lot faster then when it's not up to temperature. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Assuming you have already changed the hydraulic fluid and filter and you have the pressure adjustment set right might be the pump. Although I had a similar problem with my 2940 and it turnedout to be part of the seal on the fdilter broke off and was partially blocking a passage. Test you pressure on the outlet side of the pump before it goes t o anything else to see if its operating up to snuff. Really does sound like a blockage somewhere. When you are at temp it thins out a little giving you better performance.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I would suggest to check/clean hyd sump screen if it has been checked lately.Chattering hyd's could be caused by a faulty valve in hyd pump. Screen access plug is located behind hyd filter and in frt of rear axle housing. I would also set stand-by pressure up to 2350 psi.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Tractor has about 60 hours on a fluid change and screen was checked and cleaned then. On my hydraulic pump to adjust pressure it has a but you loosen then it has a bolt to adjust pressure that is a 12mm socket to fit. My neighbors 4020 has an Allen wrench adjustment I think to raise pressure. Is mine incorrect?


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nut I meant that you loosen.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sounds like some thing bypassing don't just assume it is the pump . Sounds like you need somebody with a book and a set of gauges there are a bunch of things that can bypass and different ports to test pressures at . Is it a PS or sincro PS is more complicated my 4020 was bypassing through a remote valve.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

It is a syncro transmission.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

newholland650 said:


> Tractor has about 60 hours on a fluid change and screen was checked and cleaned then.


Did you do it or someone else? If someone else I would be tempted to give it a good check.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I did it. The screen was fine no excessive metal. There was some in the filter though


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

I would check the coupler on the input shaft of the pump and eliminate that, they do wear out and cause some noise when they are slipping.


----------

